# Where to buy rye seeds



## MERGANZER

I live near Lansing and I hunt near Baldwin where can I get rye seeds to plant and is rye just plain rye grass or is it different? Thanks for any information.


Ganzer


----------



## chevyjam2001

You want to plant rye grain, not rye grass. As far as seed goes check with local feed elevators in your area or along the way. It is selling for $6 a bushell here in the thumb, which is a little over 50 lbs.


----------



## jml2

Not sure if these are close to you or not but there are feed stores in Mason (676-1016) and Leslie(not sure of the phone #)-- both should have the seed. Just look in the yellow pages under feed dealers. You don't want rye grass--there is a difference.


----------



## Bear in the Woods

Call Moore Seed Farm in Elsie, Michigan at (989)862-4686 It is $10.00 per bag and It comes in a 50 pound bag only. I just spoke to the owners wife today, supply is limited.

Wheeler Rye is a grain rye, the 'Wheeler" is just the variety.

Back in the day, my Dad and uncle both grew rye seed for Great Lakes Hybrids.

Hope this helps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsirrine

Johnson's Elevator in downtown Clare is great. Plenty of variety of seeds, and very good prices.


----------



## Brock

I bought a bag last year at the DeWitt Elevator.


----------



## Crowhunter

I buy rye seed from farmers ,ask around see if you can find it, it will save you a little money ,they call it field run rye seed .Bud


----------



## Rusher

How many bags do you need, I have several 50# bags of certified seed


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Adam, let's be honest...this is what you want the rye for, isn't it?:lol:


----------



## silkystud21

What elevators in the thumb have rye grain? I checked Millington and Star Of The West in Richville and neither had rye.


----------



## johnhunter

silkystud21 said:


> What elevators in the thumb have rye grain? I checked Millington and Star Of The West in Richville and neither had rye.


In many parts of the state, rye grain is tough to find. I asked about it a few years ago at one farm country elevator, and got the idea I may as well be asking for a bottle of Chateau Laffite Rothschild. If there's no local demand for the stuff, they won't carry it.


----------



## silkystud21

Just talked to my dad who called the Falmouth Elevator. They have it for $6 for 56#. Looks like I'll be making a little detour on my way up north this weekend.


----------



## CT4570

crud,didn't know there was a difference.i asked for rye seed,they said field rye,ah i guess.$10.00 for 50lbs.it shot up to about 6"-8" & stopped growing.and this is at home.i've been planting a little of everything in a pot at home so i can see how it should look when conditons are good & nothing is eating it.so i guess i got rye grass.


----------



## chevyjam2001

I bought rye grain at the Family and Farm Supply store in Decker. It is on Van **** about a mile north of Snover rd. Their address is 1635 Van **** and their phone # is 989-635-5448. They sell it in a 1.5 bushel bag for $9.00.


----------



## solohunter

I got mine at New Haven elevator three weeks ago,, tag on bag is from standish milling,,, near where i planted it,,,,


----------



## CT4570

can you tell the difference by the seeds? the field rye i planted looked like big hairy grass seed.


----------



## solohunter

the rye seed i get kinda looks like rice cept brown,, if it is still in the husk it would be kinda hairy lookng,


----------

